# ? Barringer 400 Bullion Analyser



## Golddigger Greg (Mar 6, 2013)

Anyone here have any information on these units? It appears to come with the 2 factory standards and a manual in the original packaging, but looks to be fairly old. Any help in deciding whether to purchase the unit would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------

